# tires



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

what should your tire pressure be ? The sticker on the trailer says 50 lbs. the dealer I bought it at set the pressure at 45 lbs. Can anyone advise. The trailer is a 30 ft V-Lite dual axel. Dry weight is 4900 lbs.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

What is listed on the side of the tire :shrug:

Mine say 35-65, so I usually put 50-55 in them :scratchhead:


----------



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

I know when I worked at a tire center we always went by what was on the car door or trailer but I drive a simi for a living and on those tires I go by what's on the tire so.... well I guess I was really no help sorry but I do know if you put about 5-8lbs.under what they call for it sometime makes for a smoother ride but on a camper i think cuz of the lbs.i would go by what the tire calls for hope i hepled some maybe


----------

